# High Court extends 6 month time limit for a parental order



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought you may be interested in the lastest High Court international surrogacy decision. Parents through Indian surrogacy who didn't apply for a parental order in time and then came unstuck in the divorce courts have been given a parental order even though they missed the deadline.
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2014/10/03/court-unlocks-nonsensical-law-for-surrogacy-parents-who-miss-six-month-deadline-to-secure-parental-status/
I wouldn't recommend that people deliberately ignore the deadline, but we have a few clients who didn't know they needed to apply until it was too late, and this is going to be massively helpful.
A triumph of common sense!


----------

